# Suche Zwei alte Spiele



## Valdasaar (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche zwei alte DOS Spiele

Beim ersten Spiel handelt es sich um ein Strategie oder RPG(weis es leider nicht mehr genau) mit SciFi Setting
wo man unter anderem ein Raumschiff hat was man aufrüsten kann. Mehr weis ich leider nicht, wie gesagt ist ein DOS Spiel.
Ich bilde mir ein das das Spiel mit B.... anfängt bin mir aber nicht sicher

Das zweite Spiel spielt in einer Wüste(Endzeit Setting) wo man mit NPCs Tauschhandel berteiben muss um zu überleben.Das heisst man findet in der Wüste Schrott und nützliche Sachen die man dann bei NPCs gegen andere Sachen die man mehr benötigt tauschen kann.Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um ein DOS Spiel.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir sagen wie die 2 Spiele heissen, zermarter mir schon meinen Kopf aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr darauf

Danke


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juli 2014)

Hm ist schon eeewig her und ob die Spiele überhaupt Dos Spiele waren kA? Aber kann es sein das du Dune 1 und Privateer meinst?


----------



## Valdasaar (2. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hm ist schon eeewig her und ob die Spiele überhaupt Dos Spiele waren kA? Aber kann es sein das du Dune 1 und Privateer meinst?



Nein keines von den beiden


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2014)

Von dem Raumschiffspiel kann ich mir Descent vorstellen


----------



## timbo01 (2. Juli 2014)

Zu dem zweiten: Könnte es sein das du Fallout meinst?


----------



## Valdasaar (2. Juli 2014)

Was das zweite Spiel betrifft weis ich jetzt wie das heisst

Burntime

https://www.google.at/search?q=burn...COqep7Ab0poCIBQ&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1536&bih=733


Edit

Habe das erste Spiel das ich suche jetzt auch gefunden

Whales Voyage

https://www.google.at/search?q=Whal...7_whales-voyage-2-die-uebermacht.html;320;200


Wäre echt Super wenn die 2 auch ins Angebot von GoG schaffen


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2014)

Also hättest du das mit Burntime nicht selbst rausgefunden , hätte ich dir das auch sagen können^^ Das Spiel liegt nämlich irgendwo in einem Schrank rum ich weiss nur nicht mehr in welchem


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Also hättest du das mit Burntime nicht selbst rausgefunden , hätte ich dir das auch sagen können^^ Das Spiel liegt nämlich irgendwo in einem Schrank rum ich weiss nur nicht mehr in welchem


 
Same here, obwohl ich wohl zuerst auf Wasteland getippt hätte

Und Whale's Voyage habe ich auch noch


----------

